# Waterford Bit  Dutch Gag / Hanging Cheek  Harsh ??



## pollypock1211 (12 January 2011)

My horse is currently ridden in a waterford loose ring snaffle and a cavesson noseband but he is still very heavy on the forehand and very strong. However he is quite fussy with bits and seems to like the Waterford mouth piece. We have recently been having lessons and my instructor suggested using a waterford dutch gag or on the second ring or hanging cheek as opposed to the snaffle. I know the waterford bit is a very strong bit to start with so combining it with the gag seems a little harsh to me. What are peoples thoughts on this ??


----------



## irish_only (13 January 2011)

I think the waterford  used correctly is a nice bit, and so does my horse. Have you thought about a waterford pelham? Not as versatile as a double but gives you a bit extra 'ask' if they lean and then you can drop the curb rein contact when they stop leaning.


----------



## carousel8703 (14 January 2011)

A bit is only as gentle or harsh as the hands that hold the reins! If your horse likes the waterford there is no reason not to use it. The hanging cheek is the first step up from the snaffle you are currently using and is probably the best place to start. You can always step up to a dutch gag if you find the hanging cheek is not enough. One step at a time and let the horse tell you what he thinks!!!


----------



## chestnut cob (14 January 2011)

You'll probably get more responses if you post this in the Stable Yard


----------



## gunnergundog (15 January 2011)

What about the waterford dutch gag with two reins?  Then you can use it as a snaffle and just activate the lower rein when required.


----------



## Kokopelli (15 January 2011)

I personally don't like them I think they are very harsh even with soft hands, imagine having a thick chain in your mouth- not nice.

If your horse leans on you then you need to get to the root of the problem and don't just bit them up. My old horse came to us in a hanging cheek waterford/ waterford gag and within two weeks he was in a french link snaffle. With lots of lessons and schooling its achievable.


----------

